# Planted 120 gal discus tank.



## chemjab (Aug 17, 2004)

I have had these guys for about 6 months now. All seem to be well adjusted now. My new lights should be arriving tonight. This thread can document how my plants and discus grow together.

This is most of my Group. Oh yeah, I promise to clean the outside of the tank if you don't comment on the water spots. :roll: 









My wild caught with the Clowns.









The baby Sunshine Pleco









Looking for more brine shrimp.







.

This is by far one of my favorite tanks. I kept africans for many years and finally dove in and set up my long anticipated Discus tank.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow!

They are just flat out beautiful. =D>


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Looking good so far. Good luck with the tank. By any chance you got your wild from frybabies.com?


----------



## chemjab (Aug 17, 2004)

dntx5b9 said:


> Looking good so far. Good luck with the tank. By any chance you got your wild from frybabies.com?


You are right! I did get the wild from Frybabies.com . The owner lives only a short drive from me and has become a friend. If you haven't seen her set up,, you should. Very impressive! Tanks everywhere!
Right now he or she?? is about 6.5 inches. For the first few months he was very skitish and hide all the time. Now he is like a little puppy begging for food all the time.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## star rider (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumb: very nice


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks great. :thumb: I've always heard that discus wash out and don't display there colors well (and that pigions pepper more) with a black background and/or black substrate. Did you notice any difference when you moved them?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Check out my tank. You will see a couple of familiar looking discus.  I bought the first two from Julie. She was visiting this area and was kind enough to bring the fish along. She told me she got me the biggest one and his buddy. Mine is huge.  Doing real well, too. She had 7 when I got mine. I wish I had gotten more from her. After seeing my fish, I know another person from this area contacted Julie and got the rest. Love the fish.


----------



## chemjab (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks Everyone!



jgentry said:


> Looks great. :thumb: I've always heard that discus wash out and don't display there colors well (and that pigions pepper more) with a black background and/or black substrate. Did you notice any difference when you moved them?


My blue pigion has always peppered when startled. If you mean dark blue/black pigment showing up and then fading.

I think the colors really pop with the black background and green plants.

Originally there was round river stone on the bottom and a couple of plants in pots with a fake piece of driftwood. If I changed anything, moved a plant etc the whole crew would hide in the back and only come out at feeding time. This would go on for a week+ and they would finally "relax". Unless I moved something again.

I was concerned that they would be freaked out from sitting in buckets while I planted the tank.

However to my great surprise they adjusted after just one night. Now they are constantly swimming out in the open. :fish: They can spot me from about 20 feet away and start begging for food. They seem to be very happy as a group now.

there are 8 discus, 50 cardinals, 6 serpae tetra.

I may add some rams later and I would really like to have a silver pigion and Green.


----------



## chemjab (Aug 17, 2004)

dntx5b9 said:


> Check out my tank. You will see a couple of familiar looking discus.  .... Love the fish.


Yes, they do look familiar. I saw all of them at Julies minus the first two you bought. What great a price too!
Your tank is amazing. opcorn: Maybe someday I will have one that size.

I am putting in a bulk head in my sump leading to a drain. That way I can have a slow but constant water change and cut down on the number of times I need to do water changes.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

they look great, congrats!


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

:drooling: 
:thumb:


----------



## chemjab (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Guys!

I just got 4 more discus.  
I took a trip down to MD. CCA (Capital Cichlid Association) had Dick Au for a speaker and Discus-Hans held an open house at his fish room after the meeting. It was really a great time.

Anybody want to read about it click here:
http://www.capitalcichlids.org/forum/in ... topic=2871

Picked up two green snakeskins 2.5" at the auction (donated by Hans).









Then at Hans Fish House I got a silver pigeon and a blue pigeon.
Silver








Blue (top one)


----------



## chemjab (Aug 17, 2004)

While visiting Discus-Hans place opcorn: ,it was so cool, I took some pics here are two of one of his breeders. Look how clear the fry are in the second one.


















James :fish:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

So you were the one who took those pictures.  Saw them at simply. I was at Hans place earlier this summer and bought three discuss and 10 wild caught rummy noses. It was definitely cool. Nice additions by the way. Not sure what other folks at simply will say, but I didn't even QT the new guys from Hans. There was really no need.


----------



## chemjab (Aug 17, 2004)

dntx5b9 said:


> So you were the one who took those pictures.  Saw them at simply. I was at Hans place earlier this summer and bought three discuss and 10 wild caught rummy noses. It was definitely cool. Nice additions by the way. Not sure what other folks at simply will say, but I didn't even QT the new guys from Hans. There was really no need.


Thanks. 
Yeah, Hans posted it on Simply for me.
I didn't QT mine from Hans either. It was pretty obvious they were are quality and 11 of my 12 have come from Hans. When I get some from another source I will QT them.

Let's see some pics of your if you have the time.

james


----------



## chemjab (Aug 17, 2004)

jgentry said:


> Looks great. :thumb: I've always heard that discus wash out and don't display there colors well (and that pigions pepper more) with a black background and/or black substrate. Did you notice any difference when you moved them?


jgentry It appears that you are right about the Pigeon Bloods washing out and peppering up.
I have 2 documented cases at this thread:
http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?t=66212

I will be trying to reverse the effects in the near future for details see above.


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

I've had great luck with the light blue adhesis backgrounds to bring out there best color. I'd highly recommend them for discus keepers. Especially if you have anything with pigion blood in it.


----------



## marge618 (Mar 12, 2006)

tannable75 said:


> Wow!
> 
> They are just flat out beautiful. =D>


I enjoyed meeting you at CCA. Thanks for sharing pictures of your planted discus tank!


----------



## chemjab (Aug 17, 2004)

marge618 said:


> I enjoyed meeting you at CCA. Thanks for sharing pictures of your planted discus tank!


Thanks Marge, it was nice to meet you too. I had such a good time at CCA.

James


----------

